# Ptosis



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

Hope you can advise.

LO was delivered via forceps.

At birth both eyes were swollen one did not open for a number of days at all. The other opened but would half shut a lot, but without the other to compare to, and realizing was suffering swelling didn't think much of it.

Now the eye that opened has an obvious drooping eyelid - not all of the time but every day I have observed it. 

I have read that some cases of ptosis will rectify themselves if caused by forceps. How long is that timescale?

I am worried and thinking I need to ask for a paeds ophthalmologist appointment as am concerned lo will suffer eye sight isues as a result of compensation for the droop.

What's your advice about how to proceed?

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm on holiday at the minute but I'm home on Sunday, I'm going to look into this for you but have rubbish internet at the moment, but I promise I'll get back to you ASAP 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, I was just wondering how old your LO is now? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

hi

lo is six weeks now. 

hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes thank you, ok so it's unlikely to be swelling at this stage so I think your right, you do need to chase a referal, I'm not sure whether this should be with neuro or ophthalmology but definitely worth a trip to your gp 

Let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

nichub said:


> Yes thank you, ok so it's unlikely to be swelling at this stage so I think your right, you do need to chase a referal, I'm not sure whether this should be with neuro or ophthalmology but definitely worth a trip to your gp
> 
> Let me know how you get on
> T
> ...


thank you for getting back to me.


----------

